# How did you meet your friend(s) in College?



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I want friends, but I can't find anyone I really relate too.
I have like one main acquaintance that I can hang w/ but no offense to her she's kind of annoying sometimes cause she's super critical of everything. And then I had some other acquaintances, but I feel like they just tolerated me, and then something not so serious happened, so they seem to be ignoring me. And I don't like being alone all the time, they would invite me to dinner and stuff, even though I didn't participate much in the conversation and when I did I either said something stupid or annoying or both. I just want to have someone I'm cool w/. I feel like it may be too late to meet people. And how would I do that. I don't want to go up to anyone. Cause If I blank out, I'll look stupid because I initiated the conversation. Maybe I should just give up and not mind being alone & doing everything alone from now on.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

The first part of my uni experience, I was sort of trying to make friends and it didnt happen. Also, due to my obvious awkwardness back then, my attempts also made me come accross as sort of weird, which didnt help. I took a break from uni and just worked for awhile, and when I went back I was sort of a different person, I just didnt care about making friends or what anyone thought of me. I put my full focus in what I was there to do: get good marks so I could go off to professional school. Ironically, that was when I started making friends. Not a lot, but I did. 

I feel that the younger me that started uni was still unsure of himself and needing a place to fit in and belong at. During recent years however, including my final uni years before graduation, I discovered who I was and was happy and content with myself, I dont need approval from anyone. So I naturally projected that which appeals to people much more than an unconfident person trying to fit in with them. Just my guess. Not sure how the change came about..maybe just some experiences I had put together. Goodluck.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Laith said:


> I discovered who I was and was happy and content with myself, I dont need approval from anyone. So I naturally projected that which appeals to people much more than an unconfident person trying to fit in with them. Just my guess. Not sure how the change came about..maybe just some experiences I had put together. Goodluck.


If it takes being Happy & content w/ yourself I don't think I'll ever make any friends.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I feel the same.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

I didn't really make an effort to make friends when I first started college. There was this cool guy who didn't really liked me being all alone so he introduced me to his friends. They were really nice people. He'd invited me to go places and such. I rarely say anything at all, but they didn't mind. Also, my college was quite small so I guess it was a bit easy to know everyone.


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm mostly just friends with my roommates. I have made some friends in my classes, mainly because as you continue taking classes in your major you're more and more around the same people. So, I do hang out with them, but really only on campus and in-between classes.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

I really don't know how people make friends so easily. This is my third year in college, and I'm still friendless. I have a few acquaintances, but I never actually hang out with them or talk to them much. It's tough always being alone. I feel a lot like you do. Good Luck <3


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

I had a really cool class in college got on with everyone and had a lot of fun, I thought I'd finally conquered my SA and was ready to go to uni and feel normal, but I was wrong.


----------

